# best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti



## tonys_GTi (Mar 15, 2005)

what would be the best BOV for the beautifull mk4 GTI 1.8t? i was thinking about getting the Greddy type S, has anyone used it, if so do you like it? thanks.


----------



## SCGLS18T (May 25, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (tonys_GTi)*

greddy type S annoyed the hell outta me. forge 007 DV reversed w/ cai or short ram sounds nice


----------



## tonys_GTi (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (SCGLS18T)*

what did you like about the greddy? the forge 007 has a nice sound?


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (tonys_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonys_GTi* »_the forge 007 has a nice sound?

imagine the sound a bird would make getting shot out of the sky.


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (deaddub)*

GFB sounds nice


----------



## tonys_GTi (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*

what company is that? im sorry if im being annoyning i just really want to drop one in allready and i just wanna make sure i dont waste money on a piece of ****.


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (tonys_GTi)*

you should probably stick to what our cars are SUPPOSED to run.....Diverter Valves.


----------



## tonys_GTi (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Manu44)*

alot of people have told me once you chip it you shoouldnt have a problem with a BOV


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Manu44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manu44* »_you should probably stick to what our cars are SUPPOSED to run.....Diverter Valves.

u do know that ALOT of people run Bov's right.. and Hks makes a Dv/Bov soo does Turbosmart, GFB, and i beleive Forge... Each car is different.. one may run just fine with a BOV.. and another might run like crap.. there is no SET dv that u should run in your car.. nor is there a SET bov that u have to run in your car.. i have a GFB on mine right now.. im venting over 50% into the air.. and do i have any CEL's?? NOPE.. i had a different BOV when i first got my car... didnt have any cel's or any problems then eather..


----------



## Eyekahn (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (tonys_GTi)*

Get a Diverter and a CAI. It sounds so much better than that loud BOV sound.


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Vr6Hunter.* »_
u do know that ALOT of people run Bov's right.. and Hks makes a Dv/Bov soo does Turbosmart, GFB, and i beleive Forge... Each car is different.. one may run just fine with a BOV.. and another might run like crap.. there is no SET dv that u should run in your car.. nor is there a SET bov that u have to run in your car.. i have a GFB on mine right now.. im venting over 50% into the air.. and do i have any CEL's?? NOPE.. i had a different BOV when i first got my car... didnt have any cel's or any problems then eather..

have you ever scanned with vag-com to see if you have thrown any codes that wouldnt cause a cel? just curious, because i know there are things that can be 'off' that can cause limp mode (especially in cold weather) but not nesisarrly turn on the cel.


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (TurboWraith)*

i have scanned my car with my Snap on Scanner.. and never had any codes pending.. hit limp mode one as i down shifted before a hill.. but i over boosted.. realy no other problems.. idk with vagcom bc i didnt get one yet but with my Snap-on scanner.. u have Codes pending, Frezze Frame, Clear Codes, and Read Codes.. i checked them all.. no codes pending, and in Frezze frame there was never even a history of anything goin bad or wrong.. soo the Hybrid Dv/Bov seems to be working great.. plus its a HELL of alot smoother.. its even harder now not to break the tires free while getting on it..


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Vr6Hunter.* »_i have scanned my car with my Snap on Scanner.. and never had any codes pending.. hit limp mode one as i down shifted before a hill.. but i over boosted.. realy no other problems.. idk with vagcom bc i didnt get one yet but with my Snap-on scanner.. u have Codes pending, Frezze Frame, Clear Codes, and Read Codes.. i checked them all.. no codes pending, and in Frezze frame there was never even a history of anything goin bad or wrong.. soo the Hybrid Dv/Bov seems to be working great.. plus its a HELL of alot smoother.. its even harder now not to break the tires free while getting on it..

People here got BOVs because of the sound. no other reason.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Manu44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manu44* »_People here got BOVs because of the sound. no other reason.
or because we have a big turbo and want something that will hold boost better


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Manu44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manu44* »_
People here got BOVs because of the sound. no other reason.

the sound doesnt me sht to me.. with the GFB Hybrib Dv/bov the car is soo much smoother.. Compaired to the Dv's i have had.. the GFB owns all of them.. and it holds the Boost a hunder times better!!


_Modified by .Vr6Hunter. at 3:04 PM 3-15-2005_


----------



## SCGLS18T (May 25, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*

i could give a flyin hell about the sound my dv or bov makes. what matters first to me is the performance of the part. greddy type S sounds like a pissed off mouse sneezing


----------



## DubAdicted (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (SCGLS18T)*

buy a honda, boost it, then decided on what bov you should have.....otherwise stick to your stock dv


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (DubAdicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubAdicted* »_buy a honda, boost it, then decided on what bov you should have.....otherwise stick to your stock dv

thats some goo input.. or.. u can buy a AFTERmarket Dv or BOV and use that.. its there car.. they can do what they want.. Stock isnt the best thing in the world.. if it was then there would be reason for companys to make Dv's and Bov for the 1.8t..


----------



## Valthar (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (DubAdicted)*

baileys^^


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Vr6Hunter.* »_ thats some goo input.. or.. u can buy a AFTERmarket Dv or BOV and use that.. its there car.. they can do what they want.. Stock isnt the best thing in the world.. if it was then there would be reason for companys to make Dv's and Bov for the 1.8t..

well.. there are good reasons for upgrading your DV, and i doubt this guy has any of them as his reasoning.. but when it comes down to it, BOV's can and do run fine on our cars.. just get the HKS SSQV and you will be fine, or get a DV, most people are happy with the forge DV.. my stock DV is just fine at 50K.. 35k chipped and 10k w/ 3" TB.. the best thing you can do is *SEARCH!*


----------



## GTIARMY (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (tonys_GTi)*

Forge 007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its a piston type DV unlike the Forge DV-R which has the crappy diaphgram just like the stock DV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Jester.02Gti* »_
well.. there are good reasons for upgrading your DV, and i doubt this guy has any of them as his reasoning.. but when it comes down to it, BOV's can and do run fine on our cars.. just get the HKS SSQV and you will be fine, or get a DV, most people are happy with the forge DV.. my stock DV is just fine at 50K.. 35k chipped and 10k w/ 3" TB.. the best thing you can do is *SEARCH!*









i dont have any reasoning for upgrading a Dv or the other guy??


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*

yea i'm running a HKS BOV on my car and I bought it purely for the sound









Also, my car is running fine and never went into limp, stutterd, or stalled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waiting for my Gold insert for it...its the high frequency insert...im such a r.i.c.e.r.


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (A3VWJetta2.0)*

i have the GFB Hybrid Dv/Bov on mine.. and its not just for sound!


----------



## DubAdicted (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Vr6Hunter.* »_ thats some goo input.. or.. u can buy a AFTERmarket Dv or BOV and use that.. its there car.. they can do what they want.. Stock isnt the best thing in the world.. if it was then there would be reason for companys to make Dv's and Bov for the 1.8t..

I never said he couldn't do what he wanted.
90% of the reason that aftermarket dvs sell so well is people have some horrible thoughts etched into their minds about stock dvs. Soon as you add a cai or someother bull**** like that you gotta get a new one. Gotta sound good my main man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capo (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a greddy type s sitting in my room - I was told that I can use it as a diverter valve - is that wrong??


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (tonys_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonys_GTi* »_what would be the best BOV for the beautifull mk4 GTI 1.8t? i was thinking about getting the Greddy type S, has anyone used it, if so do you like it? thanks.
 
To answer the original question, HKS SSQV, without a doubt the best out there


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (.Vr6Hunter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Vr6Hunter.* »_i dont have any reasoning for upgrading a Dv or the other guy??

i dunno your story














so.. :shrugs: but from the assumptions i can and will make about the original poster, it does not seem like this is just a 'performance' upgrade


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1613157
Go there, I found a link a while back about DVs vs. BoVs...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And to everyone taht says BoVs suck....for whatever reason...
Mr. Soda (as some call him) used an HKS SSQ on his car for a while and we all know what he has, so unless you ahve some proof that BoVs SUCK...shut up. Because I dont think hed be using it if it did.....


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (capo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capo* »_I have a greddy type s sitting in my room - I was told that I can use it as a diverter valve - is that wrong??

yes you can get the recirculating valve piece that screws on the end of the BOV...so yes you can use this as a DV


----------



## DubAdicted (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1613157
Go there, I found a link a while back about DVs vs. BoVs...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And to everyone taht says BoVs suck....for whatever reason...
Mr. Soda (as some call him) used an HKS SSQ on his car for a while and we all know what he has, so unless you ahve some proof that BoVs SUCK...shut up. Because I dont think hed be using it if it did..... 

put a bov on your car and see what happens.


----------



## xltheory (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (DubAdicted)*

hks ssq works fine and no codes had it now for 2 years..


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (deaddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deaddub* »_
imagine the sound a bird would make getting shot out of the sky.

He is 18, he will think its cool regardless.


----------



## Turby122 (Feb 20, 2005)

HKS SSQV all the way. No problem with it at all.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
He is 18, he will think its cool regardless.
ouch


----------



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (DubAdicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubAdicted* »_
put a bov on your car and see what happens.

HKS SSQ is working fine on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








pg.2 [email protected]


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_ouch









Funny thing is my son is getting tired of the HKS I think. The noise does get old.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Funny thing is my son is getting tired of the HKS I think. The noise does get old.
yes it does. thats why I like my tial. Its loud, but just sounds like a rush of air, no chirping or turkey gobbling nonsense.
Ive had every valve you could possibly think of and 99% of them annoyed the crap out of me after 3 minutes.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Buttero J-Lo)*

The three stages of BOV ownership
1) Wow I just bought a new BOV, this is gonna be cool
2) I am so bad azz with my BOV, lets see if I can scare this old lady while I pump "Ice Ice Baby" through my syztum
3) This sound that my car makes is really starting to get gay


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (MRP2001GTi)*

I don't need that crap my Don R TIP allows for a nice resonance from the DV when I'm letting from a 3rd gear squeal of 26 psi @ 3200 rpm







It'll blow you away


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Don R)*

Ice Ice Baby
Ice Ice Baby
All right stop
Collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Then I flow that a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop?
Yo, I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle
Dance
Bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killin your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when I play a dope melody
Anything less that the best is a felony
Love it or leave it
You better gain way
You better hit bull's eye
The kid dont play
If there was a problem
Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla [4x]
Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in, the Vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point, to the point no faking
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon
Burning them if they're not quick and nimble
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal
And a hi hat with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo
Rollin in my 5.0
With my ragtop down so my hair can blow
The girlies on standby
Waving just to say HI
Did you stop?
No, I just drove by
Kept on pursuing to the next stop
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block
That block was dead
Yo, so I continued to A1A Beachfront Ave.
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine
Reading for the chumps on the wall
The Chumps are acting ill because they're so full of eight balls
Gunshots ranged out like a bell
I grabbed my nine
All I heard were shells
Fallin on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm tryin to get away before the jackers jacke
Police on the scene
You know what I mean
They passed me up, confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem
Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla [4x]
Take heed, 'cos I'm a lyrical poet
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town, that created all the bass sound
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill
Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel
Conducted and formed
This is a hell of a concept
We make it hype and you want to step with this
Shay palays on the fade, slice it like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast
Other DJ's say, "Damn"
If my rhyme was a drug
I'd sell it by the gram
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice
If there was a problem
Yo, I'll solve it!
Check out the hook while Deshay revolves it
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla [4x]
Yo man, let's get out of here!
Word to your mother!
Ice Ice baby, too cold
Ice Ice baby, too cold, too cold [3x]


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_I don't need that crap my Don R TIP allows for a nice resonance from the DV when I'm letting from a 3rd gear squeal of 26 psi @ 3200 rpm







It'll blow you away









26psi








That must pull like a freight train.

Sleeper = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BOV riceyness = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crewdwg16 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (Buttero J-Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buttero J-Lo* »_yes it does. thats why I like my tial. Its loud, but just sounds like a rush of air, no chirping or turkey gobbling nonsense.
Ive had every valve you could possibly think of and 99% of them annoyed the crap out of me after 3 minutes.
 shuddup J i like birds. least i dont have a CEL







oh ya MRP2001GTi is such a bad ass


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (DubAdicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubAdicted* »_
put a bov on your car and see what happens.

i have had a few different BOV's on my car.. and what happened was. . . i think i hit Limp mode ONCE! nothing eles..!!


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: best BOV for mk4 1.8t gti (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_The three stages of BOV ownership
1) Wow I just bought a new BOV, this is gonna be cool
2) I am so bad azz with my BOV, lets see if I can scare this old lady while I pump "Ice Ice Baby" through my syztum
3) This sound that my car makes is really starting to get gay
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Mike


----------

